# some pics of silvia



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

WHAT DO YALL THINK?









WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THESE


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that first S13 is clean as hell!

i DO NOT like that pink lip on that blue one... (puke)

of course the HKS S15 is gorgeous.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i need a S15


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

those are advan oni's very cool three spoke wheels. and i have the issue of SS that has the HKS S15, damn cool car.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

the first silvia has a nice stance and the blue one would look tight with some other kind of rims than pink


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

they're red, the camera makes em look pink. however, they did make some ones with blue rims.


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

theyre all too flashy for me, im in to more of the sleeper look, its more fun, thats just my opinion.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

IMO i don't like those 3 spoke rims they look weird :waving: :fluffy: :crazy: 

NEW SMILIES!! we need at least 50 more


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

damn those are sweet!!! mmmmmm.....silvia.....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

glad yall like those pics. ill continue to post nice ass silvias when i find some for your viewing pleasure, it's fun searchin the net for nice rides.


----------



## zey (Jun 29, 2003)

*H*ey hondahater I love the first pic. What kit is that?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i have no idea, zey, gotta ask someone in here. i was searching the net and found it. i tried to find out but to no avail. hopefully someone knows.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its a wise sports kit.
Very cool


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## LittleOsti (Sep 30, 2003)

truely sad part is that the hks s15 got wrecked or actually pretty damaged at the D1 grand prix in cali. I saw it, it got pretty messed up.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Those are bad ass pics!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

would that be called an El-80....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... talk about weight reduction....

"hey dude, let's just cut off part of the car... that'll really lighten you up!"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

take off the tire in the trunk. its not a truck


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

exactely, its an El-80


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that first pic was such a phatty ride. so clean. for some reason it reminds me of matt Laurent's 96 sentra. very clean, sweet color, and sittin LOWWWWW!!!! if you don't know what im talkin about the pic is right here http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june99/matt.shtml


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i have a question for yall. have yall ever seen an eclipse with r34 lights?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm assuming it looks gay anyways..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

why does that 240 have steel rims?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks like they had hubs and they just took em off "black rims"


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

So is there a type of 240sx that comes with no electrics or mags? Like it has manual mirrors, wind up windows and hubcaps like the Japanese J's spec silvia?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

interesting...

i'm not sure how to feel about that one...


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*my boys' silvia*

here's a pic of my homies clean ass 240 with the front end convo, he's trying to sell it for 6250. it's a dual ka with lots of bolt ons.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

great pic of the front end!

more pics please


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

the way you supposed to react to the eclipse is "OH MY GOD, WTF IS THAT. IF I FIND THAT GUY IM GONNA KILL HIM"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OH MY GOD, WTF IS THAT. IF I FIND THAT GUY IM GONNA KILL HIM

but first i'll cut off his ball sack take his balls put them aside, take the scissors i used to cut his balls and poke out his eyes and pull them out, then put his eyes in his ball sack then sew it up then shove his balls in his eyes so now he can jack off by rubbing his eyes. then i'd kill him :crazy: :cheers: :jump:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... talk about moderator material... lol

j/k amigo


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont see whats wrong with it - its your typical impractical show car but its tidy. Are they R34 headlights? If they are thats cool.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

cool??? you a fool


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i wonder how much that costed, probably a bitch.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i noticed your FLAME WAR Enthusiast on your thing. i think you a fake bitch. unless you can back it up.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *i noticed your FLAME WAR Enthusiast on your thing. i think you a fake bitch. unless you can back it up. *


if that isn't callin someone out, I don't know what is.

don't be startin no pointless flame wars. don't make me







you two... hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *if that isn't callin someone out, I don't know what is.
> 
> don't be startin no pointless flame wars. don't make me
> 
> ...


^^^ mod in action


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *i noticed your FLAME WAR Enthusiast on your thing. i think you a fake bitch. unless you can back it up. *



umm since the fact that u were banned, i guess u didn't get to read some of the thread, i'll let this one slide  

but while u were gone, this section was nothing BUT flame wars, and guess who started them.... yep, yours truely, part of the reason our wonderful mod BlueBOB is here now is cuz of me


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

^^^

pretty much...

needed some authority around here...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol. by the way, does anybody know who banned me? bluebob, do you know? i want revenge.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *lol. by the way, does anybody know who banned me? bluebob, do you know? i want revenge.  *


as a matter of fact i don't and if i did, that's not my business to pass on...

sorry


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

(i bet it was chris )


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vspec, coward in other words. oh well, let's move on, the subject of my thread is silvia pics.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA









mmm...yashio factory... *DROOOOOLLLL*









holy crap









holy shit

edit: oops forgot this was the s13 section.. ahh well









here ya go


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

GEEZ!

i'm not sure what to call that... a umm front top mount intercooler....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Chris can't ban us  , he's only a mod, only the admins can ban us Adam, and Scott are the only ones? correct? but mods still have cool shit


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

admins and supermods... Adam is a supermod not an admin, so he can't change anything major like scott has been doing... hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

scott has too much fun sometimes..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i would to if i was him.  
lots of people would be banned for no reason


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hell yah drift.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm scared of the day drift is an admin...

yikes...

lol


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

lol, scott and adam are pretty cool. at least they keep most of the stuff in OT. and that intercooler is pretty damn cool. signal used something like that on their twins. if i do a swap, thats how im going, no FMIC for me so nobody can see it.


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

sileighty's <333









tommy kaira is a god.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow, those pics of that silvia are posted all the time, and i still think that silvia is ugly with those rims


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *wow, those pics of that silvia are posted all the time, and i still think that silvia is ugly with those rims  *


the advan oni's on that silver s13.. i think it looks TITS


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TIT as in ugly


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vspec and i posted better


----------



## nasr20de (Apr 25, 2003)

I found this site looking around 2 days ago 
http://sr20.hybrids.jp/andy_c/180sx/index.htm
about 7 pages of 180's done up and looking nice.

enjoy 

end of this month i get my 240 in the driveway to start tooling around man I cant wait


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

one day, my USDM 180SX will look like these...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

things have gotten ugly now...








FREAKING APC SPONSORING DRIFTING. IT'S GETTING WORSE, AMERICAN PRODUCTS SUCKS FOR DRIFTING SPECS. WTF!!!


----------



## nasr20de (Apr 25, 2003)

now APC on a s13 is enough to make me vomit (sry any apc fans out there) that car should be handed over to me right now to be repainted b/c of that sticker


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

nasr20de said:


> *now APC on a s13 is enough to make me vomit (sry any apc fans out there) that car should be handed over to me right now to be repainted b/c of that sticker *


i was thinking the same thing when i saw the sil-truck in an apc ad. it's a sad day.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

if anybody encounters an apc employee, DECK HIM!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

better to have APC as ur sponsor, then to have no sponsor at all...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'd rather have no sponsor at all personally.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahahaha, yep fucking having a sponsor if it's just gonna be apc. i rather be a loner than have them punks with me.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you boys just don't know....

use APC and let them pick up the tab as you start to mod the car... then get real sponsors and drop APC... now you've got an attractive car without APC's name on it and you have cool sponsors...


----------



## nasr20de (Apr 25, 2003)

yea but then you got to live with the feeling that all the rice boys have your car on there wall. And I couldnt live with myself after that.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nasr20de said:


> *yea but then you got to live with the feeling that all the rice boys have your car on there wall. And I couldnt live with myself after that. *


enough said!


----------

